#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-11-09
<christoffer> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Nov  9 19:30:23 2011 UTC.  The chair is christoffer. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<christoffer> Hej och välkomna till kvällens möte
<christoffer> Dagordning finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16
<christoffer> Vilka är här för att delta? (skriv gärna erat launchpad nick)
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> HakanS (en liten stund)
<itmannen> o/
<christoffer> CasperN gusnan joru Nafallo (?)
<CasperN> inte jag, jag hinner inte men om jag hinner, casper-nilsson
<christoffer> ok
<CasperN> afk några min i början
<gusnan> gusnan
<christoffer> Då kör vi igång
<christoffer> #TOPIC Val av mötesordförande
<christoffer> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<itmannen> Sittande
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> HakanS: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<christoffer> Fler förslag?
<knarF_se> o/
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<christoffer> Hej knarF_se
<knarF_se> Hej, christoffer!
<christoffer> Just nu är det punkt ett på dagordningen ... dagordningen åtefinns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from christoffer
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<christoffer> Hej morpa just nu sker val av mötesordförande
<christoffer> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<christoffer> [2011-11-09 20:34:16] <meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<meetingology> -11-09 20:34:16] <meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me) received from christoffer
<itmannen> +1
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from christoffer
<morpa> +1 , lite sen in
<meetingology> +1 , lite sen in received from morpa
<Frank_M_E> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Frank_M_E
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<gusnan> +1
<christoffer> Det där blev rörigt
<christoffer> mötesboten gillade inte att jag copy-pasta
<christoffer> aja vi kör vidare
<christoffer> #topic Val av protokollförare
<christoffer> Några förslag?
<itmannen> Frank_M-E
<christoffer> Fler förslag?
<Frank_M_E> Nej tack :P
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<Frank_M_E> jag kommer att vara lite frånvarande av och till
<christoffer> itmannen kan du?
<itmannen> Ok
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<gusnan> +1
<Frank_M_E> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<meetingology> +1 received from Frank_M_E
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<morpa> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from morpa
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja itmannen till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> #topic Godkännande av protokoll från föregående möte
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te15/protokoll
<christoffer> Jag har inga invändningar
<itmannen> Ok för mig
<gusnan> inga invändningar.
<christoffer> Någon som fortfarande läser?
<Frank_M_E> jag :P
<HakanS> Inget att invända.
<christoffer> Då väntar jag lite
<christoffer> Säg till när du är klar Frank_M_E
<Frank_M_E> Ja, jag har inga invändningar
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<CasperN> jag har
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<CasperN> jag står inte med
<itmannen> +1
<christoffer> Sådär nu är det redigerat
<christoffer> Fler kommentarer?
<CasperN> nej, inte från mig
<CasperN> +1
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<itmannen> +1
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<Frank_M_E> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Frank_M_E
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna mötesprotokoll från IRC-mötet onsdagen den 12e oktober 2011?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> #topic Presentation av Team Leader och Team Contact
<christoffer> Vill du börja HakanS?
<HakanS> Ja. Mitt  namn är Håkan Sörensson. Jag har varit Team Leader sedan knappt ett år.
<HakanS> Min avsikt är att fortsätta mitt arbete på samma sätt som tidigare.
<christoffer> HakanS: något mer?
<HakanS> Jag vet inte om det är så mycket mer att säga.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Jag heter Christoffer Holmstedt och är ny kontaktperson för Ubuntu Sverige.
<christoffer> Jag läser just nu till högskoleingenjör i datateknik vid Luleå tekniska universitet och beräknar ta min examen till sommaren 2012.
<christoffer> I mars kommer jag flytta till Västerås men under mitt examensarbete(april - maj) kommer jag veckopendla till Stockholm.
<christoffer> Om allt går som jag vill kommer jag genomföra mitt examensarbete på Stiftelsen för internetinfrastruktur.
<christoffer> Inom Ubuntu kommer jag fokusera på framtiden och försöka hitta roliga projekt som kan intressera fler inom gemenskapen
<christoffer> så att fler blir aktiva
<christoffer> slut. Frågor?
<itmannen> Låter bra för min del.
 * joru har inga frågor
<christoffer> Då kör vi vidare till nästa punkt om ingen har några invändningar på det
<christoffer> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<christoffer> Idag kör vi på med "ordet är fritt" så de som har något att säga så är det bara att ta ton...
<HakanS> +1
<itmannen> !
 * HakanS är lite snurrig idag. Skriver +1 istället för !
<christoffer> Jag tänkte att vi skippar !
<christoffer> och skriver direkt det vi vill ha sagt
<HakanS> Jag har inget att rapportera från webbdesign-projektet. Problemet är att vi inte har fått in någon som kan/vill/har tid att ändra forumdesignen (phpBB).
<itmannen> Ok. Jag har en sak
<HakanS> Klar
<christoffer> Inom projektet "Svenska videoguider" har vi haft ett första projektmöte via skype. Det skedde i måndags.
<christoffer> Diskussionspunkter och tankar finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar/Diskussionspunkter
<itmannen> Jag vill bara be om ursäkt får min glömska gällande skypemötet
<christoffer> Ingen fara itmannen
<christoffer> Sånt som händer
<itmannen> Tack
<christoffer> Det mest konkreta från mötet i måndags är att vi har mer eller mindre spikat ett namn "svenska videoguider" som projekttitel.
<itmannen> Bra
<christoffer> Sedan vill vi satsa på kvalité och någorlunda regelbundna släpp av nya filmer
<christoffer> HakanS: Tror du att det går att få en sida på www.ubuntu-se.org som vi kan publicera våra filmer via?
<CasperN> önskemål om http://www.ubuntu-se.org/videoguider
<itmannen> Bra förslag
<larsemil> +1
<HakanS> Jag tror inte servern orkar med detta.
<itmannen> Men är det så dålig server ?
<HakanS> Däremot skulle vår Google Plus-grupp kunna användas.
<CasperN> kan det vara värt ett försök?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nja
<HakanS> itmannen: För mycket datatrafik.
<larsemil> kan man inte lägga filmerna på typ vimeo eller youtube då?
<larsemil> då blir det ju ingen datatrafik
<itmannen> Heller vimeo än youtube
 * Frank_M_E är intresserad av videoguider
<Frank_M_E> itmannen: Kan inte titta på vimeo
<itmannen> Frank_M_E,  Jasså. varför då ?
<CasperN> det är möjligt om vi har en webbsida där vi kan styra hanteringen av materialet, vi har som mål att ha kontroll över de olika videostorlekerna
<larsemil> att lägga på t.ex youtube gör ju att man når en större publik än vad man gör om man laddar upp lokalt
<CasperN> därav vi helst undviker youtube och vimeo i första hand
<Frank_M_E> Har inte flash installerat, och surfar mest via firefox
<itmannen> Installera flash då :)
<HakanS> Som https://plus.google.com/100887841569748798697/
<larsemil> jag ser ingen som helst anledning att köra lokala filer. Mycket bättre att köra youtube och ladda upp största storleken, då fungerar det för alla oavsett flash eller html5 och man kan själv välja storlek
<CasperN> anledningen till egen sida är diskuterad här https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar/Diskussionspunkter
<CasperN> men om vi bara har en vettig webblayout och bäddar in klippen så går det nog ändå
<christoffer> Vi tar tillbaka frågan till projektgruppen och tar diskussionen där
<christoffer> efter feedback härifrån
<CasperN> ok
<itmannen> Ok
<larsemil> youtube ladda upp 1080p är då min feedback
<Frank_M_E> CasperN: Kan hjälpa till med design av layout
<christoffer> Någon som har något mer att tillägga om "Avrapportering från projektgrupperna"
<christoffer> ?
<HakanS> Ja.
<itmannen> Nog
<Frank_M_E> Om ni skall lägga upp på YouTube, använd gärna deras undertext-feature
<HakanS> Skulle vara kul att få lite fart på arbetet att ta fram flygblad, brochyrer och presentationer för att sprida Ubuntu.
<CasperN> Frank_M_E: vi pratar mer om det efter mötet
<Frank_M_E> CasperN: Okej
<HakanS> Någon som kan hjälpa till med detta?
<larsemil> vad är det som behövs?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Finns inte sådant klart redan
<larsemil> information? pengar? tryckerier?
<Frank_M_E> HakanS: Skulle gärna hjälpa till med sådant, men har musarm och min ritplatta funkar inte under Ubuntu.
<HakanS> itmannen: Nej.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok. Inte på svenska menar då
<HakanS> Jo, det finns en gammal på svenska.
<morpa> finns länk till den?
<HakanS> Har ingen just nu.
<christoffer> Det verkar finnas visst intresse att hjälpa till
<christoffer> HakanS: Har du tid att specificera https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Flygblad
<itmannen> Vad förväntas av resultatet ?
<HakanS> Jag ska fixa det.
<christoffer> Då kan vi ta det därifrån
<christoffer> under nästa möte(eller innan dess) när det är lite mer konkret
<itmannen> Ok
<christoffer> Känns det som en vettig lösning?
<itmannen> Helt ok
<itmannen> Nästa punkt
<christoffer> HakanS (?)
<christoffer> hmm
<HakanS> Inget mer.
<christoffer> Då går jag vidare till nästa punkt
<christoffer> #topic Planering av jobb att utföra till nästa möte
<christoffer> Föregående punkter var val av kontakperson och team leader
<christoffer> det har genomförts
<christoffer> samt att försöka få igång ledningsgruppen
<christoffer> detta har inte gjorts
<christoffer> förhoppningsvis kan vi ha första ledningsgruppsmötet nästa torsdag (17e november)
<christoffer> ...
<christoffer> det var rapportering vad som har hänt sedan sista
<christoffer> *sist
<christoffer> Vad vill vi göra och sikta på inför nästa möte?
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> itmannen ordet är fritt
<itmannen> Ok. Det som ligger mig varmast om hjärtat är detta med video. Så innan nästa möte så kanske vi kan komma överns om hur det ska vara
<itmannen> Slut
<christoffer> Jo, det är projektspecifikt
<larsemil> jag har en fråga
<christoffer> larsemil vad undrar du?
<larsemil> hur många är det i kanalen nu? 10? i #ubuntu-se kanalen är det många många många fler. Hur kan man få fler att engagera sig i Loco frågor.
<christoffer> ok, ska svara itmannen och sedan larsemil
<larsemil> Ta mig som exempel, gick in av en slump idag och har kört linux sedan 05 och jag vet inte vad ett loco är
 * HakanS måste lämna mötet.
<joru> larsemil: jag kom oxå in av en slump i somras
<morpa> jag har en off topic fråga - är det någon som ska på fscons i helgen, så tar jag gärna en fika eller något o snackar lite linux/ubuntu
<christoffer> itmannen: Denna punkt är mer för gemenskapen i stort t.ex. om vi vill göra något mellan olika projekt.
<itmannen> Ok
<christoffer> larsemil jo, det skulle vara bra med fler...jag drar en parallell och exempel om vad jag tror på
<itmannen> Själv så ska jag snart ha en förvisning av Ubuntu via ett studieförbund
<christoffer> Jag är själv lite intresserad av "Zend Framework 2.0" inom PHP programmering
<christoffer> men jag är idagsläget inte engagerad i det
<christoffer> uvecklingen av det för jag känner inte riktigt att 100% intresse finns
<itmannen> *förevisning
<christoffer> Jag tror många inom Ubuntu är på samma stadie att de vill använda men är inte helt frälsta än för att engagera sig
<itmannen> Så är det
<christoffer> det som lockar till engagemang och att delta aktivt är att se andra ha skitskoj
<christoffer> när de är engagerade
<Frank_M_E> Så sant så. Så ett Ubuntu-lajv?
<CasperN> :D
<christoffer> bästa reklamen vi kan göra för att få fler engagerade är att starta små projekt och synas utåt
<morpa> +1
<christoffer> De projekt vi har igång nu är "svenska videoguider"
<christoffer> förra veckan genomfördes "ubuntu developer summit" och Italienska LoCot utmanade alla andra LoCos på vilka som kan genomföra flest "tester" av ubuntu CDn under en utvecklingscykel
<christoffer> det kanske är ett projekt för oss att dra igång
<christoffer> så italienarna får någon att tävla emot
<itmannen> :)
<Frank_M_E> Bara namnet “svenska videoguider” (i Ubuntusammanhang) fick mig att nappa på det.
<christoffer> de har kört det där sedan 10.04 tror jag det var
<morpa> jag frågade seniornet i uppsala som ville ha en FOSS - ubuntu genomgång, vi ska hitta en tid. Finns på flera orter så är det någon som känner sig manad kan ni säkert kolla på er ort med, de finns över hela landet
<christoffer> Frank_M_E: Det är bra att få höra =)
<christoffer> morpa: Det är härligt. Bra initiativ!
<christoffer> larsemil: för att återgå till din ursprungliga fråga, känner du att jag har gett svar på den?
<joru> jag testade några live-cds inför denna cykel och det var inte så bökigt egentligen
<joru> kanske kan engagera mig till 12.04 i den frågan
<christoffer> joru: det skulle vara riktigt roligt...jag snackade med han som var ansvarig för detta i Italienska ubuntu gemenskapen så jag har lite information
<joru> dock är jag mer intresserad av att programmera än testa..
<christoffer> ok
<joru> :)
<christoffer> =)
<joru> men båda går hand i hand
<joru> morpa: (off topic - jag ska dit)
<Frank_M_E> Så sant så =)
<itmannen> Testa är det roligaste som finns
<joru> christoffer: har det varit någon som orkat engagera sig i utvfrågor / launchapd som grupp tidigare?
<christoffer> joru: tror du vi kan ta ett snack om detta nästa vecka någon gång och se vart vi kan ta det hela? eventuellt skriva en kort guide om det?
<joru> (eller  förra frågan inte bara riktat till christoffer9
<christoffer> *detta = testing
<joru> christoffer: jo eventuellt
<christoffer> jag kan berätta det jag har fått reda på så kan du beskriva test-processen
<joru> visst
<joru> finns mkt att  hänvisa läsa på live cd sidorna oxå
<joru> men jag kan tänka tanken.
<joru> bra.
<christoffer> sådär
<christoffer> Någon som har något mer om detta?
<christoffer> Har jag missat någon fråga?
<itmannen> Nog om detta
<christoffer> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<christoffer> Förslaget som ligger är onsdagen den 7e december 20:30 till 21:30, några fler förslag?
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<Frank_M_E> Låter bra för mig.
<CasperN> låter bra
<christoffer> #vote Kan vi ha nästa medlemsmöte onsdagen den 7e december 2011 mellan 20:30 och 21:30?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi ha nästa medlemsmöte onsdagen den 7e december 2011 mellan 20:30 och 21:30?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<joru> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from joru
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<Frank_M_E> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Frank_M_E
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi ha nästa medlemsmöte onsdagen den 7e december 2011 mellan 20:30 och 21:30?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<larsemil> +1
<larsemil> meh
<christoffer> förlpt larsemil
<christoffer> förlåt
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> det är okej
<christoffer> jag var för snabb
<christoffer> Då är det inga mötespunkter kvar på dagordningen
<CasperN> en övrig fråga då
<CasperN> Angående ubuntu 12.04, det är ett tag dit, men ska vi ha några planer på att presentera det snyggt när det är dags att släppa det? Inför 11.10 fanns det bla en video som skulle översättas till så många språk som möjligt, jag tror inte att det blev någon svensk översättning, finns det liknande uppgifter, detta är förmodligen något för marknadsförings gruppen, men om vi nu har svenska videoguider och får bra fa
<larsemil> jag fick inget efter och får bra fa
<christoffer> nej tog slut där
<joru> CasperN: + någon loco event kanske?
<joru> dock kräver sådant fysiskt engagemang och kanske inte alltid lätt
<christoffer> CasperN: det saknas lite text efter din klipp+klistra
<CasperN> hmm
<CasperN> ska jag dela upp det?
<Frank_M_E> Kanske är gräns på text-längd?
<itmannen> pastbin :)
<Frank_M_E> Gör så, fick inget efter “[...] videoguider och får bra fa”
<CasperN> började på : "Angående ubuntu 12.04",  och slutade med "inför nästa släpp?"
<christoffer> CasperN: jo det måste du
<christoffer> texten slutade vid "...och får bra fa"
<CasperN> Angående ubuntu 12.04, det är ett tag dit, men ska vi ha några planer på att presentera det snyggt när det är dags att släppa det?
<christoffer> verkar som det stämmer för alla
<CasperN> Inför 11.10 fanns det bla en video som skulle översättas till så många språk som möjligt, jag tror inte att det blev någon svensk översättning
<CasperN> , finns det liknande uppgifter, detta är förmodligen något för marknadsförings gruppen, men om vi nu har svenska videoguider och får bra fart, då kanske vi kan ha ett aktivt samarbete mellan de olika projektgrupperna inför nästa släpp?
<christoffer> CasperN just nu vet jag inte om det finns så mycket marknadsföringsgrupp
<joru> CasperN: en bra grej som du nämner indirekt är att inspireras av gruppers arbete
<CasperN> nä, det är ju ett annat problem
<Frank_M_E> Om jag bara får säga, det ser ju bättre ut utifrån om vi kan representera oss some en “tight” och sammanhängande grupp.
<christoffer> min tanke är att inför ett släpp, t.ex. 12.04 så gör vi i ordning lämplig mängd videoguider'
<christoffer> och publicerar samtidigt som programvaran släpps
<christoffer> men det är inom videoguider-projektet
<Frank_M_E> christoffer: +1
<itmannen> Bra ide
<CasperN> vi kan ju ta kontakt med de som ansvarade för reklamvideon för 11.10 så vi är ute i god tid ifall det blir en ny till 12.04 iaf
<christoffer> mmm
<CasperN> det handlade mest om att ändra text i pratbubblor och liknande som var med i videomaterialet
<christoffer> Någon mer som har någon fråga/fundering innan vi avslutar mötet?
<CasperN> men det var en ganska vettig video om jag minns rätt
<christoffer> Jag tar tystnade som att vi alla är nöjda.
<CasperN> http://design.canonical.com/2011/10/so-youve-decided-to-make-an-ubuntu-promotional-video/
<itmannen> Ändra pratbubblor i en färdig video går nog inte så bar
<Frank_M_E> christoffer: Inget ifrån min sida, jag har blivit ganska inspirerad här.
<christoffer> gött!
<CasperN> itmannen: man får källfilerna
<itmannen> Aha Bra
<christoffer> Frank_M_E: Härligt att höra
<christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Nov  9 20:36:24 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-11-09-19.30.moin.txt
<christoffer> itmannen: Jag kommer slänga mig i säng så fort som möjligt nu men om du behöver hjälp med mötesanteckningar så är det bara att säga till när jag kommer online nästa gång
<christoffer> förhoppningsvis en sväng imorgon'
<itmannen> Ok. Vi hörs. Blr snart natta här också. tack för ett bra möte
<christoffer> Ja, tack allesammans för aktivt deltagande
<knarF_se> Tack själv!
<gusnan> tack alla!
<CasperN> japp, tack för mötet då, knarF_se intresserad av att veta mer om videoinspelningarna?
<christoffer> CasperN knarF_se gusnan itmannen joru larsemil och morpa, Tack för ikväll och gonatt!
<CasperN> godnatt christoffer
<itmannen> Tack och bock
<joru> natt
<gusnan> morpa, du frågade om fscons - skall du å se på RMS på lördag?
<knarF_se> CasperN: Visst
<CasperN> till att börja med https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar
<CasperN> där är projektsidan just nu
<CasperN> sedan https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-screencasts
<CasperN> projektets innebörd är förmodligen ganska klar, men det är arbetet med hur det ska genomföras som har påbörjat nu
<knarF_se> Ok, har dock aldrig förstått mig på Launchpad ^.^
<CasperN> vi hade möte i måndags då vi diskuterade det över skype, och du såg nog lite av resultatet länkat tidigare, om inte annat så finns det på wikin
<knarF_se> Jo, jag har minst 5 filkar uppe i Firefox som rör detta mötet och det som tagits upp
<CasperN> screencasts har inte så mycket med launchpad att göra mer än att en maillista utgår därifrån just nu
<knarF_se> Aha, okay :)
<CasperN> målet är att ta fram bra videoguider iaf som ser proffsiga ut, snarare än att man jobbar själv på varje video så ska vi försöka få en bra kvalitétskontroll inom projektet
<CasperN> bla bygga upp mallar för VFX och grafik som används för att presentera materialet
<knarF_se> CasperN: Det låter bra, vet du något bra video-program (Som inte äter CPU d.v.s.)
<CasperN> beskärning av material för lågupplösat videoklipp och annat som hjälper användare att enkelt ta till sig
<CasperN> nä, ett sådant program finns inte :D
<CasperN> men jag rekommenderar att börja med openshot och blender för editering
<CasperN> det finns ett KDE program som verkar lovande också
<CasperN> kdenlive
<knarF_se> OMG, blender är ju lika med att försöka styra ett rymdskepp :P
<CasperN> nejdå
<CasperN> om det är något så kan du alltid fråga bara, jag är pedagogisk på att lära ut blender
<CasperN> vad som är vettigast för att spela in materialet och ljud, det vet jag inte riktigt än, och vi är fortfarande i R&D fasen
<knarF_se> CasperN: Det absolut bästa jag gjort i blender → http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfulsJTt2dA
<CasperN> största felet du gjort var nog valet av musik där :D
<knarF_se> haha :P Det var *innan* alla andra började ha den låten...
<CasperN> fast du är nog nära sanningen när du säger Probably the shittiest animation in blender ever...
<CasperN> ;)
<CasperN> men det spelar ingen roll, vill man så lär man sig, och blender är inget märkvärdigt
<knarF_se> Ja... 3DS Max var lättare, fanns installerat i datasalen på en skola -- och office på datakunskapen var ju inte så svårt... :)
<CasperN> det är inte programmet som gör en bra grafiker, så där spelar det ingen större roll för slutresultatet
<knarF_se> Handlar väl helt enkelt bara att ta sig tid.
<knarF_se> Nej, det handlar om att skaffa sig OCD för pixel-perfektion ;)
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> som det ser ut nu för videogudier så kommer ett motion graphics intro att tas fram iaf, samt andra sekvenser och mallar, det kommer förmodligen göras i blender
<knarF_se> När det gäller själva slut-videosarna, så ser jag gärna att man kan tanka dem via en torrent. Vet inte hur långa ni har tänkt er att dem skall vara?
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/Ubuntu/0100.png
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/Ubuntu/2.png
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/Ubuntu/3.png
<CasperN> det är mycket i skissstadiet, så det kommer nog skilja sig mycket mot slutprodukten
<knarF_se> Yummy!
<CasperN> och hurvida det kommer vara märkbara 3d eller 2d effekter, det återstår att se vad som passar bäst med ubuntus designregler
<knarF_se> “Uppförandekod”?
<knarF_se> Rullar konstigt på min tunga
<CasperN> men det är en sak som gör videoprojektet nybörjarvänligt
<CasperN> det handlar om CoC
<CasperN> Christoffers första video
<CasperN>  Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<CasperN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uppf%C3%B6randekod
<CasperN> det hela kommer såklart vara typisk vectorgrafik och trevliga animationer med någon musiksnutt som intro, men det viktiga är att det ska se professionellt ut i slutändan
<knarF_se> Jo, jag har väl signerat CoC för ett bra tag sen. Det jag menade på var att det svenska ordet lät konstigt i mina öron när jag sa det högt
<CasperN> ubuntu har många grafiska riktlinjer, dock inte för video, men det är ändå kanska lät att förstå vart man ska dra gränsen i design
<CasperN> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/
<CasperN> där står lite om do's and don'ts
<CasperN> och det är även målet med grafiska upplägget i svenska videoguider
<CasperN> sedan får man ju inte glömma innehållet
<knarF_se> Ja, det är ju bra om det matchar deras stil
<knarF_se> No, Ofc!
<CasperN> det behövs folk som är intresserade av att göra videos där de lär ut om ubuntu och olika OSS program
<knarF_se> Hmm, sist jag höre en inspelning av mig själv så lät jag -- ehm gay :P
<CasperN> Christoffer har skrivit på wikin att han hoppas få ut någon timme i månaden av varje aktiv, det är ju ett önskemål som du får ta med en nypa salt :) ia i början och en bra tid framöver
<knarF_se> Så skall jag prata så måste jag träna på min artikulation, tror det fans ett OSS-program för sånt praat =D
<CasperN> den där wikin borde ändras innan den skrämmer iväg eventuellt intresserade :P
<knarF_se> Haha, men han menar väl råmatriel? :P
<knarF_se> Alla tagningarna å sånt? eller? :)
<CasperN> spelar ingen roll vad han menar, siffran är tagen ur luften och ganska överdriven
<CasperN> men det blir lätt så ändå, en timme händer snabbt när man arbetar med videos
<knarF_se> Jo, det är alltid svårare att få plats på så kort tid som möjligt.
<CasperN> svåraste är att dessutom vara pedagogisk, och det är ju sånt som vi kommer diskutera nu i framtiden
<knarF_se> Det blir ju lätt att man *antar* att den man pratar till har en viss sivå av baskunskap.
<CasperN> det finns många trix, om vi ska ha alla hotkeys registrerade på videon, om vi ska ha sammanfattningar, undertexter osv
<CasperN> svårighetsnivåer är ju en annan sak, därför vi gärna ser att vi har en vettig webbsida så vi kan organiera materialet snyggt
<knarF_se> Undertexter finner jag vara en mycket viktig del, och YouTube har ju stöd för det så att det slipper irritera dem som inte vill ha dem.
<CasperN> annat vi diskuterat är just att ha kontroll över upplösningarna, så att man jobbar fram en basversion i hög upplösning, men en mindre version, som är beskärd för pixelperfektion
<knarF_se> (Plus det kan gå genom Google Translate då på någorlunda vetting kvalité)
<CasperN> så den passar folk med smartphones och kass internetuppkoppling
<CasperN> därför vi helst ser att vi slipper youtube
<CasperN> så långt det går dvs
<CasperN> hittar vi ingen annan lösning så tar vi såklart vad vi har
<knarF_se> Okej, Undertexter kan man koda in stöd för med HTML5+JS å sånt :)
<CasperN> jag vet inte om det finns videospelare som klarar att plocka ut undertexter ur format som MKV och liknande
<CasperN> men iaf, om du kan sånt, och är intresserad, så släng iväg en ansökan om att joina screencastgruppen på launchpad
<knarF_se> Näh, dem får nog antagligen skickas separat i JSON eller YAML-format
<knarF_se> Okay, tryckte på två knappar på deras sida.
<knarF_se> “4 active members, 1 proposed member”
<CasperN> mjo tror det med, det är sånt som får kollas upp senare
<CasperN> bra
<CasperN> då tar nog Christoffer hand om det när han vaknar
<CasperN> du kan även använda din launchpad inloggning för att ändra på ubuntu wikin om det är något
<knarF_se> Aha =)[6~
<CasperN> det behöver du inte vara med i gruppen för att göra, om det är något du vill lägga till eller informera om i projektet
<CasperN> kollade på din profil, är du en josm användare?
<knarF_se> Av och till =)
<knarF_se> Har inte hållt på med sånt på ett tag bara
<knarF_se> Loggar alltid med GPS:en dock när jag är ute å rör mig
<CasperN> ok, jag skrev en artikel om JOSM för ett tag sedan på wikipedia http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_OpenStreetMap_Editor utan att själv ha använt det direkt :)
<CasperN> försöker komma igång, men det är segt
<knarF_se> Området mellan knutby och uppsala var ganska glest innan jag började där :)
<knarF_se> Mjo, mycket utav OSM är segt.
<knarF_se> Har haft funderingar av och till med att skriva ett eget program för att ändra. Kom så långt att den laddade in datat, och att man kunde flytta runt på punkterna :)
<CasperN> jag har en liten linux umpc med en bluetoothgps fasttejpad så man ska kunna redigera saker när man rör sig
<CasperN> problemet är att det inte är så praktiskt som det låter
<knarF_se> Hehe, Vespucci finns på min telefon. Bara det att det var låångt ifrån så praktiskt som det lät :)
<knarF_se> https://github.com/knarf-se/paperwalking
<knarF_se> Hjälpte till att översätta den sidan.
<knarF_se> Och google Panoramio :)
<CasperN> ah, trevligt
<CasperN> aja, nu ska jag fokusera lite på att äta tårta, så lämnar kanalen, kul att du är intresserad av videoguider iaf, och att du var med på mötet, för det behövs ju fler som ställer upp här
<knarF_se> Men om jag säger såhär, OSM är *kul
<knarF_se> * för att man går ut å gör nått
<knarF_se> Ja precis, skall äta själv. :)
<CasperN> jag var mest intresserad av att få igång open sea map
<CasperN> men det får bli när jag har mer tid
<knarF_se> Go'natt om vi inte ses i den vanliga kanalen
<CasperN> mm
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-11-06
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till gemenskapsmötet.
<GunnarHj> Hej
<trixon> hej
<JoWa> Hallå.
<HakanS> Inte så många här än. Ska vi vänta fem minuter?
<trixon> Hjälper det?
<GunnarHj> Föreslår att vi kör. Eventuella senkommingar får hoppa in.
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> Nej, kanske inte. Vi kör på.
<HakanS> Agendan finns på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/899/detail/
<HakanS> Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare
<HakanS> Förslag?
<GunnarHj> Föreslår sittande + JoWa.
<JoWa> +1
<trixon> +1
<HakanS> Jag behöver springa ifrån ibland. Föreslår GunnarHj.
<GunnarHj> Ok för mig.
<trixon> ok
<JoWa> Kör på!
<GunnarHj> Föreg. mötes protokoll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te37/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Jag tycker det ser bra ut.
<HakanS> Ser bra ut.
<GunnarHj> Ok, då anser vi det vara godkänt.
<GunnarHj> Rapporter från grupperna
<GunnarHj> Låt oss vidga ämnet: Någon som har något att rapportera?
<GunnarHj> Jag kan säga ett par ord om Telia-diskussionen:
<GunnarHj> Vi har fått kontakt med personen på Telia som operativt jobbar med Telia e-leg. Han har visat intresse av att diskutera, men vill stämma av internt först och har inte fått till det tidsmässigt ännu. Pratade kort med honom idag, och han hoppades göra det "innan Lucia".
<GunnarHj> När vi väl börjar prata, kommer även JoWa att delta.
<GunnarHj> Övriga rapporter?
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Att göra-lista
<GunnarHj> Jag lade till en ny punkt häromdagen om att stänga wikin. Tydligen gammalt men ej verkställt beslut.
<GunnarHj> Adressen: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<GunnarHj> I övrigt är det väl inte så mycket att säga, tycker jag. Vi saknar helt enkelt folk för närvarande som är intresserade av att jobba med de i och för sig viktiga frågorna.
<GunnarHj> Är det någon mer än jag som är kvar i mötet? ;)
<JoWa> Angående LoCo-översynen, har något hört av Osprey, om han vill återuppta arbetet med frågan?
<trixon> jo då
<GunnarHj> Mejlade faktiskt Osprey och fick svar i morse. Han är fullt upptagen med att söka jobb, och 'vågar' inte engagera sig just nu.
<GunnarHj> Det är lite trist att den frågan hänger i luften, men å andra sidan lunkar det på bra ändå, tycker jag.
<GunnarHj> Finns det mer att säga om åtgärdslistan?
<JoWa> Portalen, som skall göras mer ”attraktiv”, bör också göras mer aktuell.
<GunnarHj> Håller med. Är HakanS kvar?
<GunnarHj> En detalj är att jag vill få tillbaka länken till https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Support/E-legitimation
<GunnarHj> Låt oss prata tid för nästa möte till HakanS eventuellt återvänder.
<GunnarHj> Vi har ju haft månatliga möten. Med tanke på hur låg aktiviteten är, känns det inte helt nödvändigt, tycker jag. Vad tycker ni andra?
 * HakanS är tillbaks.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Kommentar om portalen?
<HakanS> Jag ska fixa länken ikväll.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: :)
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Kan du utveckla det där med mer aktuell?
<JoWa> ”Helt nya ubuntu 14.04” och nedladdningslänkar.
<HakanS> Oj. det har jag missat. Även nedladdningssidan.
<HakanS> Får ursäkta med att det har varit mycket att göra med hemmet.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Ok. Men då har du en hemläxa nu. ;)
<HakanS> Ska fixa det senast under morgondagen.
<GunnarHj> Bra. Mer om portalen?
<JoWa> Byte av tema?
<HakanS> Inte för tillfället.
<GunnarHj> Då gör jag ett nytt försök med tiden för nästa möte. Kommentarer till min tanke på att ha mötena lite glesare?
<JoWa> Inte mig emot.
<trixon> helt ok
<GunnarHj> Tycker ändå vi bör träffas en gång till innan helgerna. Föreslår 18/12 kl. 20.
<HakanS> Var annan månad räcker tycker jag.
<HakanS> 18/12 blir bra.
<JoWa> MÃ¥ste det vara en torsdag? :P
<GunnarHj> Det är väl ingen naturlag... Förslag?'
<JoWa> Tisdag? :)
<GunnarHj> 16/12 kl. 20?
<trixon> +1
<HakanS> OK
<GunnarHj> Ok, beslutat.
<JoWa> :)
<GunnarHj> Övriga frågor?
<GunnarHj> Verkar inte så, så jag tackar alla för ikväll och avslutar mötet.
<trixon> tack själv
<JoWa> Tack.
<HakanS> Tack
